# dogs in lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 help me we are moving to lanzarote and it seems my staffie dog is on the danger list as any 1 taken a staffie dog there can u give me some advise if u have please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I know is that dogs on the danger list have to be kept on a lead and muzzled at all times when they're not in their enclosed garden

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> All I know is that dogs on the danger list have to be kept on a lead and muzzled at all times when they're not in their enclosed garden
> 
> Jo xxx


and the owners are supposed to have to take some sort of psychological test & a special kind of licence is issued


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

presuming it is the same laws as mainland Spain, you have to apply for a dangerous dogs licence. This can take ages and yes it entails medical and psychological testing for you, you have to have a certain perimeter around your property, on lead and muzzled when in public, only named person can walk the dog, amonst other things

Check though if there are any other rules for there


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

donz said:


> presuming it is the same laws as mainland Spain, you have to apply for a dangerous dogs licence. This can take ages and yes it entails medical and psychological testing for you, you have to have a certain perimeter around your property, on lead and muzzled when in public, only named person can walk the dog, amonst other things
> 
> Check though if there are any other rules for there


This is true we had to comply when we bought our Akita here. Also without the correct paperwork you cannot use a kennels. If you get caught without the correct paperwork your dog can be taken away and destroyed.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Seems like your dog is on the list,

Razas de perros peligrosos

Google , razas de perros peligrosos Lanzarote


----------

